

A simple guide to GIT using spatial analogies (scroll down) - maayank
http://web.archive.org/web/20110511175022/http://tartley.com/

======
zephjc

        To visualise this, it’s simplest to think of the
        state of your repository as a point in a high-
        dimensional ‘code-space’,  in which branches are
        represented as n-dimensional membranes, mapping
        the spatial loci of successive commits onto the
        projected manifold of each cloned repository.
    

Oh, of course, it's so clear to me now! -_-

~~~
maayank
Exactly! :)

A good satire about all the "git is super simple" tutorials.

